# email worm-viagra ad



## cherisplace (May 6, 2010)

I have a number of PC users asking me about this email worm that emails everyone in your address book with a viagra ad. It's caused some rather humorous situations but it's rather embarrassing, too. So I've been trying to help them but searching all of the virus/worm databases online for this the only reference I can find is a complaint to Microsoft who seemed to be acknowledging it but had no solution. Do you guys know anything about this? HELP!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Run good Anti Virus software on your PC, and do not open emails unless you know they are legitimate, delete all others permanently.

.


----------



## cherisplace (May 6, 2010)

Thanks mumbodog! I really appreciate your help but the thing is I know that stuff.  What I'm trying to find out is if any of the anti-virus programs are effective against this worm since it doesn't seem to be in any of their knowledge databases. Anybody have a clue about that?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

AV data bases can 2-3 weeks behind the latest infections, that is just the way it is for all AV softwares.

The only thing you can do to prevent from getting the newest infections as they come out is to not open emails that are suspect, delete them permanently, this is the only defense.

.


----------



## cherisplace (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Mumbodog! Just for the record, this was reported to Microsoft and their no-answer answer had been out there for ten months. Do you think it's safe to assume Norton, McAfee, AVG and all other AV programs have an update for it and can remove it?

I no longer even use Outlook Express, even though I love the functionality of it, because it was such a target for email worms. I never had one but didn't want to either. LOL


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Some malware once it is installed is difficult to remove, most Av software is better at preventing it from installing than it is removing after it installs.

Just depends on how nasty it is, what it takes to remove it.

Any email client can serve up malware, it is the user that clicks on infected email that really matters.

.

.


----------

